# Raw Green Tripe, and Probiotics?



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

A question I've had, since I've heard from a few places including here that one of the reasons we ought to feed raw green tripe in our dog's diet is the benefit of the digestive enzymes - does this replace the use of probiotics? I don't currently use probiotics (I need to do some more research on what I should be using specifically...and I'm sure it isn't the cheapy wal-mart brand probiotics) but I'm wondering if it's something I even need to worry about, with the green tripe added to his diet now.

Thanks!


----------



## yuricamp (Mar 13, 2011)

My vet's office recommended that I put my pup on vitamins if I'm feeding him raw to make sure he is getting all the proper nutrition he needs. So I went to Petsmart and looked at the ingredients on one of those expensive bottles of vitamins, you know, the one where they recommend two pills like twice a day (and I'm thinking incredulously to myself "what a gimmick"). Anyway, it seems like for the most part my dog is able to get most of those nutrients from the variety of foods I feed him. This was after they recommended me feeding him Science diet, which I said "no thanks" to. I really lost confidence in their ability to provide sound nutritional advice after that.


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

I did a nutritional analysis of the organs I feed (since that is primarily where dogs get the vitamins/minerals they need) and I think I'm good for that. I think most vets worry about nutritional deficiencies when feeding raw because a lot of people hear that and then think all that means is tossing your dog some ground chuck when he needs to eat, or something like that.

The only one you really have to watch out for an overdose on is copper I think (if you're feeding like exclusively beef liver all the time) and Vitamin A (if you feed a lot of super vitamin a-rich foods like pork liver or add pumpkin). I just don't feed those exclusively and I should be avoiding any kind of chronic toxicity.

Not sure if green tripe serves as a "probiotic" or not. Samson digests his food just fine but I know some raw feeders like supplementing a probiotic to their dog's diet. It doesn't sound like a bad idea to me from what I have read, but I'm wondering if it is even necessary since Samson gets 2lbs of green tripe per week.


----------



## yuricamp (Mar 13, 2011)

Sounds like a lots of green tripe. I wish I had the stomach to do that (no pun intended). I do a little supplementation with giving some fish or fish oil every so often and some plain yogurt. Yes, I do need to add more green tripe to his diet.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Until someone does a scientific analysis of green tripe we'll never really know what it has in it.

I mainly feed it because my dogs LOVE it.


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

I give Wolfie raw green tripe for Oma's. On the bag, it does say that it includes many billions of the L. acidophilus and another good bacteria (I forget what it's called). I suppose for a healthy dog getting raw green tripe on a regular basis, I don't see the need to also give probiotics on a daily basis (may be once or twice a week).


----------



## Ava (Mar 18, 2011)

I found the following on a couple other sites. One sample, at least gives some idea of what's in it...

Tripe Analysis

A sample of green tripe was analyzed by Woodson-Tenent Laboratories, Inc. in Gainesville, Georgia. The results for sample #G97-16346 are as follows:

Moisture 71.37%

Crude Fat 11.70%

Protein 15.82%

Ash 1.23%

Phosphorous 0.14%

Calcium 0.12%

Calories 756.35 cal/lb.

pH 6.12

Lactic Acid Bacteria 12,000 CFU/G

Linoleic Acid (EFA) 2.72%

Linolenic Acid (EFA) 0.37%


In an analysis of a sample of green tripe by a Woodson-Tenant Lab in Atlanta, Georgia, it was discovered that the calciumhosphorous ratio is 1:1, the overall pH is on the acidic side which is better for digestion, protein is 15.1, fat 11.7 and it contained the essential fatty acids, Linoleic and Linolenic, in their recommended proportions. Also discovered, was the presence of Lactic Acid Bacteria. Lactic Acid Bacteria, also known as Lactobacillus Acidophilus, is the good intestinal bacteria.


----------

